# Geckota leather straps on sale



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

If anyone interested

https://www.watchgecko.com/leather-w...r-watch-straps


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

aleo said:


> If anyone interested
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/leather-w...r-watch-straps


 Thanks, but the ones I like never seem to be in the sale. :angry:


----------



## uksharky (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Those stingray ones are something else. :sign_question:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

:thumbs_up:


----------

